# Now is the Time



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If you were thinking of joining the TTOC now really is the best time there has ever been to do it. The tickets for evenTT10 have just gone on sale with the usual member's discount. Also courtesy of Charlie at TT Spares if you sign up this month you will also have the chance of a year's free membership.


----------

